# der neue sagt hallo



## pyro1 (12 Nov. 2012)

hi an alle mitglieder dieses boards, habe lange nache einen forum wie dieses gesucht.

freu


----------



## Padderson (12 Nov. 2012)

Welcome aboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern


----------



## Snoppy (14 Nov. 2012)

Willkommen und viel Spass


----------



## Nordic2203 (16 Nov. 2012)

hi und willkommen hier


----------



## BlueLynne (17 Nov. 2012)

na dann mal viel Spaß


----------



## Jone (17 Nov. 2012)

Schön, dass du dabei bist. Viel Spaß an Board


----------

